# DIRECTV Announces that it will carry ESPN 3D



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

http://www.multichannel.com/article/450791-DirecTV_Puts_On_ESPN_s_3D_Glasses.php


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Think D* will put the 3D channels in the 70s just like how they used to put the HD channels way back in the day?


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

I hope not


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I doubt ESPN would allow that anyway. They're going to want this front and center, just like their regular channels.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

If this is launching June 11th then I would assume that all is on target for D12 (I am assuming this channel will require a new slot). I found it interesting they will not be charging extra for 3D...but I am sure that could/would change down the line as more channels come online.


----------



## liverpool (Jan 29, 2007)

waste of time and bandwith no thanks :nono2:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kevinwmsn said:


> Think D* will put the 3D channels in the 70s just like how they used to put the HD channels way back in the day?


There will just be three 206s instead of two. :lol:


----------



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

How many people are going to actually have televisions to watch this? I don't know. I guess the same was probably said about HD. But are we really willing to wear glasses every time we want to watch a game?


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> There will just be three 206s instead of two. :lol:


Sadly, you might be right


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> There will just be three 206s instead of two. :lol:


206-3D


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jefbal99 said:


> Sadly, you might be right


What's sad about that? I think it's great.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> What's sad about that? I think it's great.


I hope there will be an option to opt out from the guide data if you don't have a 3d tv. I don't want to punch in "2-0-6" and have it go to a channel I can't get...


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

If they do the 3D channels on the same channels (Like they do wit HD), is there anyway the receiver can check with the TV for compatibility (Like they do with 1080p)? Then if the TV is compatible, it automatically goes to the 3D version, and if not, it automatically goes to the regular HD version?


----------



## Mariah2014 (Apr 21, 2006)

no :nono:


radiomandc said:


> How many people are going to actually have televisions to watch this? I don't know. I guess the same was probably said about HD. But are we really willing to wear glasses every time we want to watch a game?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

radiomandc said:


> How many people are going to actually have televisions to watch this? I don't know. I guess the same was probably said about HD. But are we really willing to wear glasses every time we want to watch a game?


Are they going to fit over my current glasses? Or maybe I can have some special "Prescription 3D Glasses" made? lol


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jefbal99 said:


> I hope there will be an option to opt out from the guide data if you don't have a 3d tv. I don't want to punch in "2-0-6" and have it go to a channel I can't get...


Considering a lot of 3D channels (including ESPN) will be part-time initially, I doubt they'd make 3D the default. I could see it being between HD and SD if they stick it on the same channel number.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Are they going to fit over my current glasses?


Yes.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

DIRECTV to Launch ESPN 3D to Millions of Customers Nationwide
Beginning in June, DIRECTV Will Debut ESPN 3D with 2010 FIFA World Cup Matches

EL SEGUNDO, Calif., and BRISTOL, Conn., Mar 29, 2010 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- Continuing to lead the 3D revolution by offering customers new dimensions in sports programming, DIRECTV will add ESPN 3D, the industry's first 3D sports television network, to its upcoming 3D lineup that will offer three dedicated 3D channels, including DIRECTV's newly named linear 3D channel, N3D(TM) powered by Panasonic. Launching in June, millions of DIRECTV HD customers will have access to ESPN's entire 3D programming lineup, including up to 25 2010 FIFA World Cup matches.

ESPN 3D will showcase a minimum of 85 live sporting events during its first year, beginning June 11 with the first 2010 FIFA World Cup match, featuring South Africa versus Mexico. Other events to be produced in 3D include X Games 16, 2010 college football ACC Championship, 2011 BCS National Championship game, college basketball and NBA games in 2011. DIRECTV HD customers who subscribe to ESPN will receive ESPN 3D at no additional cost.

"Watching ESPN's comprehensive lineup of sports programming in 3D will be like having your own virtual seat at all of your favorite sporting events around the world. We are excited to be the first and only distributor to announce the launch of ESPN 3D and we look forward to announcing additional 3D partners throughout the year," said Eric Shanks, executive vice president, DIRECTV Entertainment.

"ESPN and DIRECTV recognize the groundswell effect 3D has already had on the television industry in the last few months. This agreement is the first step in providing sports fans access to exciting, dynamic content, as well as providing our affiliates new opportunities to provide cutting-edge product offerings to their subscribers," said David C. Preschlack, executive vice president, affiliate sales and marketing, Disney & ESPN Networks Group.

In addition to N3D(TM) powered by Panasonic, which will deliver the best 3D programming from programmers such as AEG/AEG Digital Media, CBS, Fox Sports/FSN, Golden Boy Promotions, HDNet, MTV, NBC Universal and Turner Broadcasting System, Inc., DIRECTV will also offer a 24/7 3D pay per view channel and a 24/7 3D DIRECTV on Demand channel, beginning this June.

This June, DIRECTV HD customers will receive a free software upgrade enabling them to have access to the 3D channels on DIRECTV. DIRECTV HD customers will need a 3D television set and 3D glasses to view 3D programming on DIRECTV.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

radiomandc said:


> How many people are going to actually have televisions to watch this? I don't know. I guess the same was probably said about HD. But are we really willing to wear glasses every time we want to watch a game?


According to the Best Buy website, 3D glasses are about $150 each. Even assuming that the price drops in half to $75 each, that's still pretty pricey.

If you have 10 people over to watch a game, then you need 10 pairs of glasses.


----------



## rynorama (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree waste of time and money. And my TV is 3d capable. I'm not forking over 100's of dollars for my family to see if that crap can even be watched.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Upstream said:


> According to the Best Buy website, 3D glasses are about $150 each. Even assuming that the price drops in half to $75 each, that's still pretty pricey.
> 
> If you have 10 people over to watch a game, then you need 10 pairs of glasses.


Are the glasses going to be needed, or will it just look like a regular HD channel without the glasses?


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

I am officially announcing I aint watchin ESPN3D.

The march towards 3D is laughable. :lol:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

tpm1999 said:


> I am officially announcing I aint watchin ESPN3D.
> 
> The march towards 3D is laughable. :lol:


Give me a new free 3DTV, a free pair of glasses, and get the 3D in 1080p resolution, and I'll consider it. Oh, and get some channels up that I actually want to watch lol


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> If they do the 3D channels on the same channels (Like they do wit HD), is there anyway the receiver can check with the TV for compatibility (Like they do with 1080p)? Then if the TV is compatible, it automatically goes to the 3D version, and if not, it automatically goes to the regular HD version?


Yes


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> There will just be three 206s instead of two. :lol:


No, it will be channel 2( )6


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Are the glasses going to be needed, or will it just look like a regular HD channel without the glasses?


If the TV is displaying it in 3D, the glasses will be needed. There will be "ghost" images if you're not using the glasses.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

:zzz: Wake me when they have hologram sports events that let me choose the angle I want to watch the game from.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

radiomandc said:


> How many people are going to actually have televisions to watch this? I don't know. I guess the same was probably said about HD. But are we really willing to wear glasses every time we want to watch a game?


I will. And yes I will be willing to wear glasses when I decide I want to watch an event in 3d once or twice a week. (or whatever 85 events translates to)


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

radiomandc said:


> http://www.multichannel.com/article/450791-DirecTV_Puts_On_ESPN_s_3D_Glasses.php


This is fantastic news. I have been waiting for this announcement.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

3D TV is crap. Sorry but true. I never cared for 3D movies at the cinema. Why would ANYONE want a 3D TV or service that requires you to wear glasses to see TV. HDTV or SD for that matter you can watch with just your eyes no gizmos. 3DTV = FAIL!


----------



## T-Hefner (Mar 29, 2010)

I have to agree with a lot of ya...All tho I think 3dtv is a neat idea, I would rather see MORE HD channels or better yet..FULL 1080p HD channels before 3dtv chans. D* hasnt even caught up as far as available HD chans, and there jumping onto 3d chans. I guess they want to be ahead of the game...still a lil frustrating tho..

-Tim


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking forward to 3D.


----------



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey we can't tell you what HD Channels were launching in (?????) Allegedly (Soon). However we can tell you were launching a 3D Channel 3 months from now. Makes perfect sense! I don't believe anything that is said to be coming at this present time. First of all if this D12 Satellite don't get into position and operate as it is supposed to then you can forget about anything being launched for a loooong Time!! Once D12 is officially operational then I will be willing to atleast listen to what is allegedly "Coming Soon" :new_sleep


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Rikinky said:


> Hey we can't tell you what HD Channels were launching in (?????) Allegedly (Soon).


Keep your crap in the appropriate thread.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

My Humble Opinion:

This 3D thing I assume has been market researched by industry, otherwise they wouldn't being pouring this kind of cash into it?
However- It doesn't make sense to me. You just convinced over half the population to change the way they think about the cost of a TV. Most of those people have just recently replaced their TVs to accommodate the digital transition. Now you want people to fork over the bucks for 3D?? 

Most of us know... they want us to think of TVs as a two year purchase, rather than a 5-10 year purchase. So they need to keep coming up with new tech to make us feel like that shiny new TV isn't so shiny. I won't do that. 

I will be sitting 3D out. Hopefully the industry sees this as a small niche, and not the wave of the future.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> My Humble Opinion:
> 
> This 3D thing I assume has been market researched by industry, otherwise they wouldn't being pouring this kind of cash into it?
> However- It doesn't make sense to me. You just convinced over half the population to change the way they think about the cost of a TV. Most of those people have just recently replaced their TVs to accommodate the digital transition. Now you want people to fork over the bucks for 3D??
> ...


Either that or drop the prices of the TVs. I just shelled out $1700 for a new TV. There's NO way I can do that again in 2-3 years. MAYBE 6 or 7.


----------



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Yes.


While you can 3D glasses over your existing, they fit like crap that way. I tried Panasonic and Samsung.


----------



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> Either that or drop the prices of the TVs. I just shelled out $1700 for a new TV. There's NO way I can do that again in 2-3 years. MAYBE 6 or 7.


 I agree. I know I don't have the money to keep dishing out for a new TV every time they come out with something new. Most people are still trying to adopt HD.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> My Humble Opinion:
> 
> I will be sitting 3D out. Hopefully the industry sees this as a small niche, and not the wave of the future.


The same could be said for regular HDTVs. Just because you purchase a 3D-Ready HDTV, doesn't mean you have to watch 3D programming, it's a fine 2D HDTV also!

It doesn't cost much more to add the technology to new displays, so why not add it? Would you really rather the CE industry not add a new feature to millions of displays just because you personally don't want/need the feature?


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

T-Hefner said:


> I have to agree with a lot of ya...All tho I think 3dtv is a neat idea, I would rather see MORE HD channels or better yet..FULL 1080p HD channels before 3dtv chans. D* hasnt even caught up as far as available HD chans, and there jumping onto 3d chans. I guess they want to be ahead of the game...still a lil frustrating tho..
> 
> -Tim


With the new satellite, they'll be able to do both. They're only adding 4 3D channels, that isn't a whole lot.

And no one is broadcasting in full 1080p, so there is nothing to add to the lineup. Also, the Broadcom chips can't output 1080p60. So basically, you want Directv to ditch 3D, but add 1080p programming that doesn't exist, and swap out every HD stb with one that is capable of outputting 1080p60?


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Funny to read people whine and complain like tired 3 year olds because DirecTV announces they are adding a handful of 3D channels. So what? You either like it or you don't. Makes no difference, it's coming anyway. Watch it or don't, but resist the desire to foist black and white absolutes on everyone else, eh?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Didnt you go OTA yet.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> Funny to read people whine and complain like tired 3 year olds because DirecTV announces they are adding a handful of 3D channels. So what? You either like it or you don't. Makes no difference, it's coming anyway. Watch it or don't, but resist the desire to foist black and white absolutes on everyone else, eh?


+1


----------



## garyhall (Jun 16, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Keep your crap in the appropriate thread.


I love reading this site and I've always been impressed by the relative lack of belligerent commentary even in the face of uninformed or grammatically dubious pronouncements.

While I generally keep my opinions to myself, it does seem to me that Rikinky is commenting about a topic that is germain to this thread.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

taz291819 said:


> The same could be said for regular HDTVs. Just because you purchase a 3D-Ready HDTV, doesn't mean you have to watch 3D programming, it's a fine 2D HDTV also!
> 
> It doesn't cost much more to add the technology to new displays, so why not add it? Would you really rather the CE industry not add a new feature to millions of displays just because you personally don't want/need the feature?


Not to feed the fire, but to clarify...

I am not going to go out and buy a new TV in a year or two because of 3D. I am betting there are a larger % of people out there that agree with me, than don't. That is really my whole point.

When I am ready for a TV, or if I were ready for a TV now...
They can add it all they want to 'niche' displays, but if I have to pay an extra $100-$500 for my next TV for features like 3D that I don't want, I won't be thrilled.

What I am saying, is don't jack the price of a 'standard TV' even more than they have already gone up to accommodate digital and HDTV, just so a few die hard sports fan can see a football 3 inches in front of their face.

What's more, when my bottom line to D* goes up because those few fans want to watch ESPN in 3D, I don't have to be happy about that. And don't kid yourself, D* sure isn't going to just eat the cost. It will get passed on somewhere, sometime. Lots of cash to be throwing around to what amounts to a gimmicky technology that will lose its appeal to viewers after 2 months of sitting around the house in those stupid glasses. (NOW if you want to market all this to local sports bar or theater owners, then the tech investment starts to make more sense to me.)

And I can't think of a better place to voice that *opinion* than on this website.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

garyhall said:


> While I generally keep my opinions to myself, it does seem to me that Rikinky is commenting about a topic that is germain to this thread.


It is totally relevant to the subject of adding hd channels and programming that more people want. They are wasting needed bandwidth on channels most can't even watch, much less want to and espn is the most expensive channel by far per subscriber. There are currently about 35 national and 35 premium hd channels active and available for D12. That pretty much fills it up if it all works properly. And directv hasn't announced anything about almost all of those 70 channels. The big secret. 1080p on every channel and 60 frames per second recording of fast action are more valuable to most people than blurry 3D.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

jaywdetroit said:


> What's more, when my bottom line to D* goes up because those few fans want to watch ESPN in 3D, I don't have to be happy about that.


I agree with your analysis, and on behalf of all 3D enthusiasts, I thank you for your support of this new technology. We're sorry that you are not happy.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

GregLee said:


> I agree with your analysis, and on behalf of all 3D enthusiasts, I thank you for your support of this new technology. We're sorry that you are not happy.


Thank you. You know, I just want to be understood. :lol:

Now I am off to go watch Lost, and to thank the Lord I don't have to see the sweat beads on John Locke's face 2 inches from my nose.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

garyhall said:


> it does seem to me that Rikinky is commenting about a topic that is germain to this thread.


This thread is about ESPN 3D. He's complaining about HD channels. Totally off topic.


----------



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

T-Hefner said:


> I have to agree with a lot of ya...All tho I think 3dtv is a neat idea, I would rather see MORE HD channels or better yet..FULL 1080p HD channels before 3dtv chans. D* hasnt even caught up as far as available HD chans, and there jumping onto 3d chans. I guess they want to be ahead of the game...still a lil frustrating tho..
> 
> -Tim


Directv is 2 years behind on ESPNU in hd compared to cable in hd & other stations cant put nice bars up on non hd shows, plus say nick at nite hasnt put the effort in to up the quality of their shows they have close to hd. Lets catch up on hd first.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

housemr said:


> Directv is 2 years behind on ESPNU in hd compared to cable


ESPNU HD hasn't even been available for two years.


----------



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

Jeremy W said:


> ESPNU HD hasn't even been available for two years.


It started in hd appx aug 28, 2008. It has been in hd on time warner since october of 2009. wtf is wrong with directv?

The channel will be the fourth from ESPN to go high-def.
By Swanni

Washington, D.C. (December 3, 2007) -- ESPN announced today that ESPNU will begin broadcasting in High-Definition on August 28, 2008.

In the first year, the 24-hour college sports network will feature more than 200 exclusive live events in high-def, ESPN said.

ESPNU's HD launch, which will occur as the 2008 college football season kicks off, will be the fourth network from ESPN to broadcast in high-def.

ESPN and ESPN 2 now have simulcast HD channels while ESPNews is expected to go high-def early next year.

In addition to exclusive coverage of college football, basketball and other sports, ESPNU will provide replays of games previously shown on its sister networks.

"The launch of ESPNU HD will give college sports fans an outstanding viewing experience, and will add to ESPN's leading lineup of High Definition services, including ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD and ESPNEWS HD," said Burke Magnus, vice president and general manager of ESPNU.

There was no word from ESPN on which TV providers will carry the new high-def channel.


----------



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

kikkenit2 said:


> It is totally relevant to the subject of adding hd channels and programming that more people want. They are wasting needed bandwidth on channels most can't even watch, much less want to and espn is the most expensive channel by far per subscriber. There are currently about 35 national and 35 premium hd channels active and available for D12. That pretty much fills it up if it all works properly. And directv hasn't announced anything about almost all of those 70 channels. The big secret. 1080p on every channel and 60 frames per second recording of fast action are more valuable to most people than blurry 3D.


+1


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

thelucky1 said:


> DIRECTV to Launch ESPN 3D to Millions of Customers Nationwide
> 
> ...
> 
> DIRECTV HD customers will need a *3D television set* and 3D glasses to view 3D programming on DIRECTV.


I doubt they'll launch it to millions of customers with "3D television sets"...


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

jaywdetroit said:


> I am not going to go out and buy a new TV in a year or two because of 3D. I am betting there are a larger % of people out there that agree with me, than don't. That is really my whole point.


Personally, I agree. I didn't buy an HD-ready set until 2003 and didn't even upgrade to HD service until 2007. I don't know what 3DTV will look like, but if it's cool and more 3D programming becomes available, at some point I'd want it but I'm not going to rush out and pay the "early adopter tax" for such a limited amount of programming.

But if others want to hop on it early, enjoy!


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

ziggy29 said:


> I doubt they'll launch it to millions of customers with "3D television sets"...


It *WILL* launch to millions of customers. You *CAN* view it without a 3D set or glasses if you choose lol Technically, they are right.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

housemr said:


> It started in hd appx aug 28, 2008. It has been in hd on time warner since october of 2009. wtf is wrong with directv?


Back when DirecTV was adding HD channels, ESPNU was a premium channel so it was overlooked. By the time they renegotiated with ESPN and got it knocked down to a normal channel, they were out of space. I'd bet a good amount of money that DirecTV will have ESPNU HD before it's second birthday, though.


----------



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

Jeremy W said:


> Back when DirecTV was adding HD channels, ESPNU was a premium channel so it was overlooked. By the time they renegotiated with ESPN and got it knocked down to a normal channel, they were out of space. I'd bet a good amount of money that DirecTV will have ESPNU HD before it's second birthday, though.


I hope so. I hate watching non hd with plain borders Atleast tnt, espn, tbs, and i am sure a few others i am forgetting have nice borders on their hd station for non hd stuff. AMC, nick at nite, nick & Encore stations do not so you are stuck with black or grey or whatever your tv gives you, plus my first choice would be to get stuf in hd.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

Upstream said:


> According to the Best Buy website, 3D glasses are about $150 each. Even assuming that the price drops in half to $75 each, that's still pretty pricey.
> 
> If you have 10 people over to watch a game, then you need 10 pairs of glasses.


Maybe, give your guests the glasses to use, but charge 'em for the popcorn and beer.

Stan


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

Also, if you're buying glasses in bulk, most places give you a deal. For instance, one place sells the Xpand X102s for $150/pair. If you buy 10 pairs, you get them at $130/pair. That's $200 in savings. If someone really has 10 people over every weekend to watch a game, $130/person isn't that big of an investment. Plus, you're good to go from then on out.

....Unless you break 'em.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jaywdetroit said:


> My Humble Opinion:
> 
> This 3D thing I assume has been market researched by industry, otherwise they wouldn't being pouring this kind of cash into it?
> However- It doesn't make sense to me. You just convinced over half the population to change the way they think about the cost of a TV. Most of those people have just recently replaced their TVs to accommodate the digital transition. Now you want people to fork over the bucks for 3D??
> ...


Very well put. I bought two HD set in 2008 and I'm not about to buy new ones.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

taz291819 said:


> Also, if you're buying glasses in bulk, most places give you a deal. For instance, one place sells the Xpand X102s for $150/pair. If you buy 10 pairs, you get them at $130/pair. That's $200 in savings. If someone really has 10 people over every weekend to watch a game, $130/person isn't that big of an investment. Plus, you're good to go from then on out.
> 
> ....Unless you break 'em.


Or they come out with the better glasses the week after lol


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

In the past, there have been occasional flops, such as Cinerama, but most entertainment steps forward have been welcomed by the public, such as: silent films to talkies; black and white films to color; AM to FM; mono sound to stereo; plain stereo to Dolby; monochrome TV to color; tubes to flat screens; etc.

Whether 3D flops or is a hit is, perhaps, a bit less certain, but there's no question that the realism of 3D is spectacular for the right items. If that's going to convert a big enough audience or not -- we will see. If the sports and special-effects programming go for it, and if the "have nots" won't lose their viewing rights, I'll bet on 3D making the grade.

Think about ski racing, hockey, football, Macy's fireworks, some kids programs, nature programming all in 3D. The kind of stuff one can see at an IMAX. On large screens especially, some programming will be compelling.

Stan


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I think the biggest reason why 3D will be a flop is because it was introduced too late. If it were introduced soon enough to be included on the majority of HDTVs, like HDMI was, I think it would have a much better chance of success. But even today, there are only a small number of sets that support it, and they're still on the expensive side. People feel like the CE companies are just trying to screw them over with another new whiz-bang standard right after they jumped into HD. And I agree with that sentiment, honestly. I do not see the general public accepting 3D anytime in the near future.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

3D is nothing but something to get people to buy new tv's,boxes ,battery powered 3d shades, popcorn,microwave ovens to pop the popcorn and pay for ppv movies that they would never watch if they didn't spend money on all of the above.

This is going to be great for the economy.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

taz291819 said:


> Also, if you're buying glasses in bulk, most places give you a deal. For instance, one place sells the Xpand X102s for $150/pair. If you buy 10 pairs, you get them at $130/pair. That's $200 in savings.


WOW! Only $1300 instead of $1500.:eek2: At that price how do they keep them in stock?:lol:


taz291819 said:


> If someone really has 10 people over every weekend to watch a game, $130/person isn't that big of an investment.


 If I supply the glasses I'm going to have way more than ten friends. Sign me up for two dozen just in case.  :


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

From what I've read so far, it seems that few forum members really support this 3D thing. The protests and the negative comments remind me of the naysayers who knifed DirecTV in the back when they launched 1080p/24. Now the complainers are saying they want more 1080p. There is no cynicism intended here on my part. Technological developments are not going to cease. This is the modern age and the boffins have found a way to make 3D work properly. The DirecTV STBs, Blu-ray players and TVs are backward compatible with 2D. Some 3D TVs don't include the glasses, so isn't it fair to say that those who don't want 3D do not have to pay for it? And even if the 3D TVs and 3D BD players do cost more, why don't you just let them be? There is always the option of keeping your credit card in your wallet. 

So the HDMI 1.4 standard is capable of 4K resolution? What's going to happen when an enhanced Blu-ray 2160p format comes along? Are we still going to complain because we just bought a new 3D TV? The 2160p thing could happen, because master recordings are at 4k or higher and the players would be backward compatible with the present format.

ON THE OTHER HAND....

While I profess to be a 3D supporter, I will not be buying into the new technology just yet. I think it is nonsense to pay $150 for 3D glasses. The factory door price must surely be a fraction of that. And what about replacing batteries in the glasses? No way!! They need to be rechargeable. I saw a Samsung demo at Best Buy and there was a USB cable attached to the glasses. Perhaps they are rechargeable. And one other grump. Why do glasses from one brand not work with a TV of another brand? I thought the format was settled and I would expect a common standard to allow any glasses to work with any TV. I believe there are different refresh rates from one maker to another (120, 240 and 600 Hz). I also believe there may be both bluetooth and infrared. Suppose I had two different 3D TV brands in the house and each came with one set of glasses? We would not be able to use the two pairs of glasses on one TV. The other issue of course is that so far there is nothing to watch.

So I am on the side of 3D, but it seems the hardware has arrived early and the movies are still absent. Even so, this will be a terrific enhancement to everyone's viewing pleasure. The images are no longer blurry. And it's not just about objects coming out to touch your nose. The third dimension offers something extra, something you will never see in 2D, no matter how sharp the picture.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

The Scotsman said:


> The other issue of course is that so far there is nothing to watch.


You exaggerate. There's everything to watch for those who get TVs with 2D to 3D conversion. And some can watch the Masters tournament in just 4 days.


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

GregLee said:


> You exaggerate. There's everything to watch for those who get TVs with 2D to 3D conversion. And some can watch the Masters tournament in just 4 days.


I don't see any exaggeration. I was referring to 3D, not 2D to 3D conversion. As I understand it, there are no 3D broadcasts yet and the only true 3D Blu-ray I've heard of is Monsters V Aliens.

I'm on your side. I am a 3D supporter. I am an early adopter. I will buy into 3D before most people. It's just that presently there is nothing to watch in 3D. I watch movies.:grin:


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

I want to see if I understand this right. I have a couple year old samsung dlp that is 3d capable. So if i buy the proper glasses for the my tv will I be able to watch the directv 3d or do I have to have these newer TV's


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

jford951 said:


> I want to see if I understand this right. I have a couple year old samsung dlp that is 3d capable. So if i buy the proper glasses for the my tv will I be able to watch the directv 3d or do I have to have these newer TV's


You will also need the adapter device being sold by Mitsubishi...it comes out in June I believe for about $100. You're all set after that.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

So adapter is from Mitsubishi for a samsung tv. What is it adapting?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

jford951 said:


> So adapter is from Mitsubishi for a samsung tv. What is it adapting?


The adapter works for both Mitsubishi and Samsung 3D-Ready DLP's. The adapter allows the 3D method used by cable/satellite providers to be compatible with the checkerboard method used for DLP's.

http://hdguru.com/legacy-samsung-3d...to-view-3d-blu-ray-discs-and-3d-directv/1386/

The Samsung HL61A750 is capable of: [email protected], [email protected],[email protected],1280x
[email protected],1280 [email protected], [email protected] or [email protected] in 3D.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> You will also need the adapter device being sold by Mitsubishi...it comes out in June I believe for about $100. You're all set after that.


Great news! We just bought a Mitsubishi 3D ready set.

One more question - has the FCC set a date yet for the transition? In other words, if I don't get the adapter, when will my HDTV OTA signals go dark? :eek2:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> One more question - has the FCC set a date yet for the transition? In other words, if I don't get the adapter, when will my HDTV OTA signals go dark? :eek2:


There is no transition.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> You will also need the adapter device being sold by Mitsubishi...it comes out in June I believe for about $100. You're all set after that.


It's just a theory that this adapter will work with Samsung TVs.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

GregLee said:


> It's just a theory that this adapter will work with Samsung TVs.


Nope, it's confirmed fact.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

GregLee said:


> It's just a theory that this adapter will work with Samsung TVs.


No it isn't.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Nope, it's confirmed fact.


I don't see how that could be. The adapter is not yet available for anyone to test; Mitsubishi has no motive for testing it with Samsung TVs and does not, so far as I know, say that it will work with any TVs except their own 3D-ready Mitsubishi DLPs. Supposedly, the Texas Instruments part for receiving the checkerboard pattern is in common between previous generation Mitsubishi and Samsung 3D-ready sets, and that is the only ground for thinking the adapter will work also for the Samsung sets. I say Gary Merson is just guessing.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

GregLee said:


> I don't see how that could be. The adapter is not yet available for anyone to test; Mitsubishi has no motive for testing it with Samsung TVs and does not, so far as I know, say that it will work with any TVs except their own 3D-ready Mitsubishi DLPs. Supposedly, the Texas Instruments part for receiving the checkerboard pattern is in common between previous generation Mitsubishi and Samsung 3D-ready sets, and that is the only ground for thinking the adapter will work also for the Samsung sets. I say Gary Merson is just guessing.


Head on over to the AVS rear projection section for more information. The adapter will be compatible with both. This has been a known fact for some time now. 3D is handled by both DLP lines in the same manner.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm out... I haven't seen any 3D movies lately..so I shouldn't speak negatively yet...but how good can this be??


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

It's been confirmed by multiple sources, including Mits.


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

I was in Best Buy yesterday just browsing. I checked out the 3D set up they currently have, and I was very cool. I am looking forward to it, and it gives me another reason to convince my wife it is time to buy a new TV .


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

mark_winn said:


> I was in Best Buy yesterday just browsing. I checked out the 3D set up they currently have, and I was very cool. I am looking forward to it, and it gives me another reason to convince my wife it is time to buy a new TV .


Some water on the inside components will convince her of that too lol j/k


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

taz291819 said:


> It's been confirmed by multiple sources, including Mits.


The Samsung 720p DLP TVs HL-T4675S and HL-T5075S will presumably not work with the upcoming Mitsubishi adapter, because it doesn't handle 720p (nor will it work for the Samsung 3D-ready 720p plasmas). See this discussion in the AVS DLP/HDTV 3D FAQ Thread. If Mitsubishi has ever confirmed that their adapter will work with any Samsung TV, I would like a reference for this.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Doesn't it have to be a 120hz DLP to work?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

GregLee said:


> The Samsung 720p DLP TVs HL-T4675S and HL-T5075S will presumably not work with the upcoming Mitsubishi adapter, because it doesn't handle 720p (nor will it work for the Samsung 3D-ready 720p plasmas). See this discussion in the AVS DLP/HDTV 3D FAQ Thread. If Mitsubishi has ever confirmed that their adapter will work with any Samsung TV, I would like a reference for this.


...neither the HL-T4675S or the HL-T5075S are 3D-Ready. They never were. So, of course the adapter would not work for them. The adapter will work for all 3D-Ready Mitsubishi and Samsung DLP's.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...neither the HL-T4675S or the HL-T5075S are 3D-Ready. They never were. So, of course the adapter would not work for them. The adapter will work for all 3D-Ready Mitsubishi and Samsung DLP's.


The Amazon product page for the HL-T4675S says "The HLT generation of Samsung DLP HDTVs are capable of displaying future 3D games, movies, and other programming via 3D compatible glasses and hardware. " Page 5 of the user manual lists "3D function" as as one of the set's features.

If you're going to treat me to any more of your "facts", could you please give references?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

GregLee said:


> The Amazon product page for the HL-T4675S says "The HLT generation of Samsung DLP HDTVs are capable of displaying future 3D games, movies, and other programming via 3D compatible glasses and hardware. " Page 5 of the user manual lists "3D function" as as one of the set's features.
> 
> If you're going to treat me to any more of your "facts", could you please give references?


Which model do you have?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

My understanding is that the recently announced 3D standard requires HDMI version 1.4. I'm certain that none of DirecTV's legacy receivers meet this criteria and, given how recently the specs for version 1.4 were released, I'm skeptical that the new H24's and HR-24's will have it either. So, how does DirecTV plan on offering 3D in June? It seems to me that, in the best case scenario, the 24 series receivers do support HDMI 1.4 and anyone who wants 3D will need to get a new reciever.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> My understanding is that the recently announced 3D standard requires HDMI version 1.4. I'm certain that none of DirecTV's legacy receivers meet this criteria and, given how recently the specs for version 1.4 were released, I'm skeptical that the new H24's and HR-24's will have it either. So, how does DirecTV plan on offering 3D in June? It seems to me that, in the best case scenario, the 24 series receivers do support HDMI 1.4 and anyone who wants 3D will need to get a new reciever.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Many devices with HDMI 1.3 (PS3, cable/sat receivers, etc) can be upgraded to what is basically "almost" HDMI 1.4 via firmware updates. Full HDMI 1.4 is not required. 1.3 is sufficient.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

The way I understand it is that HDMI 1.4 is required for 1080p 3d to each eye. This will only be available with 3D Blu-Ray discs, and a compatible 3D Blu-Ray player.

For cable, D*, etc. they will only be providing 3D with half resolution (540p) to each eye, so HDMI 1.3 is plenty for that.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> The way I understand it is that HDMI 1.4 is required for 1080p 3d to each eye. This will only be available with 3D Blu-Ray discs, and a compatible 3D Blu-Ray player.
> 
> For cable, D*, etc. they will only be providing 3D with half resolution (540p) to each eye, so HDMI 1.3 is plenty for that.


Your understanding is correct. Aside from signalling the TV to switch to 3D mode automatically, there is nothing special about HDMI when it comes to broadcast 3D. The STB is sending out a "regular" 1080i/p signal, the TV is where the magic happens.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> The way I understand it is that HDMI 1.4 is required for 1080p 3d to each eye. This will only be available with 3D Blu-Ray discs, and a compatible 3D Blu-Ray player.
> 
> For cable, D*, etc. they will only be providing 3D with half resolution (540p) to each eye, so HDMI 1.3 is plenty for that.


So they want us to watch SD?!?!?! Not that I buy into the whole 3D thing, but Directv can forget about me even having anything to do with it until they can provide it in 1080p (For each eye), and without the need for glasses (I already HATE the pair I HAVE to wear, I'm NOT wearing glasses over glasses).


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> So they want us to watch SD?!?!?!


It's not SD, and it's not 540p. It's 960x1080p, which still results in a slightly higher resolution for each eye than regular 720p.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

So D* is going to use side by side then? I've heard they can do it either way side by side, or top/bottom (960x1080 or 1920x540).


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> So D* is going to use side by side then?


Correct.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Athlon646464 said:


> Doesn't it have to be a 120hz DLP to work?


I don't know. Mitsubishi says that any of their 2007-2009 3D Ready TVs will work with the new 3DC-1000 adapter and either their "DLP Link" glasses or their shutter glasses and emitter. It appears the 738 and 838 series might not require the adapter for DirecTV 3D, assuming DirecTV uses the 3D side-by-side format. Mitsubishi has this useful FAQ, http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/3d.html, on its web site. About DirecTV, it says:


> DirecTV has announced that its lower-resolution 3D system will require only a free software update to the company's current HD boxes. These Set-Top Boxes (STBs) will pass-through the 3D encoded content as either side by side or top/bottom format. In the case of DirecTV, the current HD STBs are HDMI 1.3 and as a result, DirecTV has developed its signaling protocol (via EDID) to communicate with 3DTVs and confirm the TV is 3D prior to making 3D channels visible on the program guide.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

GregLee said:


> I don't know. Mitsubishi says that any of their 2007-2009 3D Ready TVs will work with the new 3DC-1000 adapter and either their "DLP Link" glasses or their shutter glasses and emitter. It appears the 738 and 838 series might not require the adapter for DirecTV 3D, assuming DirecTV uses the 3D side-by-side format. Mitsubishi has this useful FAQ, http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/3d.html, on its web site. About DirecTV, it says:


Thanks for the info - and possibly great news!

If the TV will not require the adapter, then where would one plug in the glasses? Or how would that work?


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Athlon646464 said:


> If the TV will not require the adapter, then where would one plug in the glasses? Or how would that work?


I don't have one of these sets and have no experience with the glasses, but as I understand it, the DLP Link glasses don't need to be plugged in and don't need an emitter, because they sync to the TV using a brief white flash on the DLP screen. The other active shutter glasses also don't plug in, but there is a separate emitter that plugs into the 3D port on the TV. The emitter sends an IR signal that the shutter glasses sync to.

Even though you might not need the 3DC-1000 adapter for viewing 3D DirecTV using the 738/838 TVs, the adapter would still be needed for viewing 3D blu-rays, unless the blu-ray player provides a checkerboard output (as the Panasonic blu-ray player is said to do).


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

GregLee said:


> I don't have one of these sets and have no experience with the glasses, but as I understand it, the DLP Link glasses don't need to be plugged in and don't need an emitter, because they sync to the TV using a brief white flash on the DLP screen. The other active shutter glasses also don't plug in, but there is a separate emitter that plugs into the 3D port on the TV. The emitter sends an IR signal that the shutter glasses sync to.
> 
> Even though you might not need the 3DC-1000 adapter for viewing 3D DirecTV using the 738/838 TVs, the adapter would still be needed for viewing 3D blu-rays, unless the blu-ray player provides a checkerboard output (as the Panasonic blu-ray player is said to do).


Thanks for your response! I would very much like to see the NFL in 3D, at least to start my 3D experience. For me, that would justify the expense. Sounds like all I may need to watch ESPN-3D on D* would be the glasses. Should be interesting when it gets going later this year.....


----------



## RJRGator (Aug 17, 2007)

Four years ago I spent thousands of dollars on Lasik eye surgery so I would not have to wear glasses; why would I want to put on a pair of 3d glasses to watch TV? 
With glasses required I can't see 3D as more than a Niche technology for my generation (born in the late 60's) but the young kids may be willing to adapt to wearing glasses as they have embraced many forms of technology from iphones, ipads, P3, Wii to Playstation so it's in their blood.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I was born in the 50's, and I'm looking forward to this technology for sports, as I looked forward to HD for the same reason. (Perhaps not quite as much for 3D, but I want to see it!) Then again, I've always been a 'gadget guy'. 



RJRGator said:


> ...why would I want to put on a pair of 3d glasses to watch TV?


So you can see the 3D effect..... :eek2:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> I was born in the 50's, and I'm looking forward to this technology for sports, as I looked forward to HD for the same reason. (Perhaps not quite as much for 3D, but I want to see it!) Then again, I've always been a 'gadget guy'.
> 
> So you can see the 3D effect..... :eek2:


I'll pass until I can see it without the glasses.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

RJRGator said:


> (born in the late 60's)


I'm sure we all understand that someone that old would not be able to adapt to something new. (I'm lots older, but I'm young for my age.)


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> I'll pass until I can see it without the glasses.


I must say that I will not just jump in. I will go to Best Buy or equivalent to demo it, to especially try on the glasses. If they are uncomfortable in any way - then it's a no go for me. (If they feel heavy at all, it's a no go until they lighten them up.)

However, from what I've read, the glasses themselves don't seem to bother most. If folks experience any discomfort, it's a result of the effects themselves, and not the glasses. :grin:


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> I must say that I will not just jump in. I will go to Best Buy or equivalent to demo it, to especially try on the glasses. If they are uncomfortable in any way - then it's a no go for me. (If they feel heavy at all, it's a no go until they lighten them up.)
> 
> However, from what I've read, the glasses themselves don't seem to bother most. If folks experience any discomfort, it's a result of the effects themselves, and not the glasses. :grin:


Correct. And the glasses aren't heavy at all, they feel like the style of sunglasses from The Blue Brothers movie. No biggie.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

taz291819 said:


> Correct. And the glasses aren't heavy at all, they feel like the style of sunglasses from The Blue Brothers movie. No biggie.


I can see my wife now after I get them and she comes home to see me with them on! I'll put them on with a black suit, tie and BB hat! 

Thank god she's a NE Patriots fan and will want to see the NFL in 3D too!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> I can see my wife now after I get them and she comes home to see me with them on! I'll put them on with a black suit, tie and BB hat!
> 
> Thank god she's a NE Patriots fan and will want to see the NFL in 3D too!


Cheating in 3D!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

gfrang said:


> 3D is nothing but something to get people to buy new tv's,boxes ,battery powered 3d shades, popcorn,microwave ovens to pop the popcorn and pay for ppv movies that they would never watch if they didn't spend money on all of the above.
> 
> This is going to be great for the economy.


Half of the population has been for closed on. The rest are unemployed. I doubt these people will be busting down Best Buy's doors for quite a while. I'm sure some people will however.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> Half of the population has been for closed on. The rest are unemployed.


Really? I don't know anyone who's been foreclosed on, and I only know one person who's unemployed. But she kind of deserves it, so... :lol:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm happy with my HD. Let me know when we get to 2k resolution and I'll get interested again.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> I'm happy with my HD. Let me know when we get to 2k resolution and I'll get interested again.


http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english/NEWS_EN/20061004/121902/

No glasses required.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> GregLee said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a theory that this adapter will work with Samsung TVs.
> ...


According to this from hdguru, the 3DC-1000 adapter will not work with Samsung TVs.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

GregLee said:


> According to this from hdguru, the 3DC-1000 adapter will not work with Samsung TVs.


That's a new development, and too bad for Samsung owners.

The question now becomes, what did Samsung mean by '3D ready'?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> The question now becomes, what did Samsung mean by '3D ready'?


What do you mean? Their TVs still work with 3D that's output in the checkerboard format. Mits has just decided to be petty and not let Samsung TV owners use their adapter for broadcast 3D.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> What do you mean? Their TVs still work with 3D that's output in the checkerboard format. Mits has just decided to be petty and not let Samsung TV owners use their adapter for broadcast 3D.


Thanks for the quick response. So, Sammy's will work from devices that output the checkerboard format, and Mitsu's will play will both formats (assuming you have the adapter)?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> So, Sammy's will work from devices that output the checkerboard format, and Mitsu's will play will both formats (assuming you have the adapter)?


Correct. Nothing is stopping Samsung from making their own adapter, and frankly I'm a little surprised that they haven't. Perhaps they were content to let Mitsubishi do the work for them, but with this latest news I'd be pretty pissed if I had a Samsung 3D DLP.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Correct. Nothing is stopping Samsung from making their own adapter, and frankly I'm a little surprised that they haven't. Perhaps they were content to let Mitsubishi do the work for them, but with this latest news I'd be pretty pissed if I had a Samsung 3D DLP.


Me too - but I just bought a Mitsu DLP, so I'm ready when there is content I'm interested in seeing. Lucky me!


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Athlon646464 said:


> So, Sammy's will work from devices that output the checkerboard format, and Mitsu's will play will both formats (assuming you have the adapter)?


Samsung 3D-ready DLPs will work from the checkerboard output of the Panasonic 3D BD players, but Samsung 3D-ready plasmas will not, because the plasmas also have special requirements for input signal resolution.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

GregLee said:


> Samsung 3D-ready DLPs will work from the checkerboard output of the Panasonic 3D BD players, but Samsung 3D-ready plasmas will not, because the plasmas also have special requirements for input signal resolution.


Right - that was the thinking all along until today's announcement. (That the Samsung DLP's only would work with the adapter).


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Athlon646464 said:


> Right - that was the thinking all along until today's announcement. (That the Samsung DLP's only would work with the adapter).


It was not part of my thinking. I just now referred to Panasonic BD 3D players, not to the Mitsubishi adapter. The Panasonic players have a checkerboard output which will work with some Samsung DLP. That is, actually, a fact.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

GregLee said:


> It was not part of my thinking. I just now referred to Panasonic BD 3D players, not to the Mitsubishi adapter. The Panasonic players have a checkerboard output which will work with some Samsung DLP. That is, actually, a fact.


Sorry - misunderstood - we were discussing the DLP's and the Mitsu adapter.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

GregLee said:


> It was not part of my thinking.


Well you were wrong, and the article you linked proves as much. Up until recently, the adapters would have worked with Samsung DLPs.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Correct. Nothing is stopping Samsung from making their own adapter, and frankly I'm a little surprised that they haven't. Perhaps they were content to let Mitsubishi do the work for them, but with this latest news I'd be pretty pissed if I had a Samsung 3D DLP.


I have a 2009 DLP TV from Samsung, and I'm disappointed that we won't see and of DirecTV's 3D offerings. You wouldn't think it would be that hard to made an adaptor. If someone would, they would make a boatload of money!!


----------

